

Is Object Oriented Programming Too Complicated? - DavidBishop
http://blog.bishopuniverse.com/2011/02/is-object-oriented-programming-too.html

======
timrobinson
Inheritance isn't the only way to re-use code. Using inheritance won't solve
your problems, and it tends to give you new ones:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fragile_base_class>

~~~
prodigal_erik
"But if you write code that doesn't change the existing system, you simply
test the additions" boils down to the open/closed principle. It's much safer
to create a new class (often by inheritance) than to modify the guts of an
existing class that already has dependencies.

------
arctangent
I think OOP is easy, so long as the system you are modelling can in fact be
broken down sensibly into distinguishable objects. However, a lot of people
try to use an OOP approach when this is not appropriate and end up getting
into a bit of a mess.

